# What is the Price of dual layer dvds in India?



## Harvik780 (Mar 25, 2007)

I would like to backup my xbox 360 games with clone cd.I would also like to keep a backup of my hard drive but i don't want to split my backup folder which is over 7gb.Please give me the brands and price of dual layer dvds which cost from Rs160 to Rs200
__________
Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 25, 2007)

Go for Sony(I don't know the price)


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 25, 2007)

i think they r around 100-150 bucks depending on which company u buy...


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 25, 2007)

if u mean writer the cost for LG & SONY is 1850 

if u mean DVD-DL-R then it will be around 100 & 300


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks,but I want exact prices of some brands.Don't mind if they r cheap
__________
Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,
__________
Hey guys some help here

I am waiting for some help


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 25, 2007)

Stop shouting!
Shouting for help wont help, requesting for help will get u more answers.


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 25, 2007)

people will get irritated this way...
try checking it out in the market...


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry,but i m not shouting just requesting in a calm voice.I just want to know the experiences of u users and just avoid to getting tricked in the market.So please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,help


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 25, 2007)

One is enough dude otherwise people irritate.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 25, 2007)

Amkette DVD-9 8.7 GB DATA---- Rs 45 only


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 25, 2007)

I checked on the net and got that VERBATIM dual layer dvds cost around 2.7 Dollars that means about double in INDIA at about Rs 250.

Hey thanks.I am gonna rep u

Hey I don't see the little beam balance icon


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 25, 2007)

^Rep is removed dude


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 26, 2007)

But why??


----------



## torrent08 (Mar 29, 2007)

dont iRRIATE OTHERS WITH UR BIG SIGNATURe!!!! tats why it has been removed!!!!


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 30, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> __________
> Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help,Help
> __________


Please shorten your signature. It irritates others, and woun't get perfect answers.


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Apr 1, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> Amkette DVD-9 8.7 GB DATA---- Rs 45 only


Where is this?? 
Last heard DVD-9 was hovering arnd the Rs.100-159 range
Rs.45 is ridiculous!
Please quote the source Aatif..


----------



## Manshahia (Apr 1, 2007)

4 Gb DVD is worth 35 rs and 9 GB for only 45 rs...
thats good...


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 1, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Sorry,but i m not shouting just requesting in a calm voice.I just want to know the experiences of u users and just avoid to getting tricked in the market.So please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,please,help


Gosh!!!!   Too bad. Irritates the eyes.


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Apr 1, 2007)

what type of cow(guy) are u.
can't u type some thing else. 'please or Help'
Sony DVD-9 8.7 GB DATA---- Rs 65 only 
now dont cry for cover its free with it


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 1, 2007)

rajwansh2003 said:
			
		

> now dont cry for cover its free with it



Lolz. I dont think he'd do that.  ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 2, 2007)

I m sorry for my behavior,i am not made of manners.I will try to improve in my future posts.Anyways i visited sony's site and found that sony's DVD9 cost about Rs 350.


----------



## chesss (Apr 2, 2007)

no point in buying dual layer. I got writex dvd for Rs. 15 from nehru place (delhi)


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 2, 2007)

Harvik, 
We take your sorry seriously, dont take it too personal, this is a member forum where each of us try to help out with the info required, the way u posted help help ......................its against the basic manners of asking help....................Thats why I asked u to ask for help as help & not shout for it.

Glad that u realize it & hope members can help u in future with other problems too.


----------



## Orionz (Apr 3, 2007)

DVD-9 COST FOR PER DISC
LOCAL BRAND-  Rs40-60

Amkette-         Rs85-95 [GOOD]

LG-SAMSUNG-  Rs150    [BETTER]

SONY-            Rs350    [BEST]


----------



## thakurlokesh (Apr 5, 2007)

4 GB only for RS. 18 in Nehru place, delhi


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Apr 12, 2007)

Orionz said:
			
		

> DVD-9 COST FOR PER DISC
> LOCAL BRAND-  Rs40-60
> 
> Amkette-         Rs85-95 [GOOD]
> ...



When did it come down to that low?? 
I was thinking it was arnd 150 bux a disc!
Seems I was sleeping all the way through for 6 months or so! Like Rip-Wan-Winkle!


----------

